

Ask HN: Does Apple's new section 3.3.1 mean I cant use Boost? - jason_slack

Slightly confused. I can still use a 3rd party library like Boost in my ipad apps, but the point of 3.3.1 is that I must use Objective-C, C++ or C or any combination of the 3 (essentially..)<p>True?
======
st3fan
No you can use whatever library you wish. Boost is C++ so you are fine.

Also, the whole clause is there to prevent Flash from happening on the iPhone.
There really is not that much to worry about.

~~~
jason_slack
So my app and the libraries that I use must all be C++ or C or Objective-C.

So this is why entities like Unity are crying fowl?

~~~
cpr
Or use the JavascriptCore engine that's exposed as part of Webkit.

That's how Titantium and Appcelerator are getting by.

(To answer your question: No, they must be a bunch of chickens. ;-)

~~~
jason_slack
Damn typo, ugh, slightly embarrassing!

~~~
Magneus
Can't you just edit the post?

...Or maybe you can pretend it was some sort of clever play on words next
time. :)

